# Casement window doesn't close all the way



## jasontal (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All

I have a Anderson *Casement window*
Glass Size: * 29 inches by 19 1/4 inches*
Glass Logo Information: * CIG-3-3-96.6 High Performance* 

When I try close the window I rotate the handle as many times around as it will go but the window won't close all the way. The window stay open by about a 1/2 a inch. I thought it might be the split arm operator but I tried the operator on another window in the house and it worked fine. It seems like I need to adjust the window some how so it closes all the way via the operator. But for the life of me I don't see any way to do this. Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you go outside and look at the clearances around the sash, you will see that it will not be even and will probably be rubbing on one side. The window was installed racked or out of square.
Reinstalling the window correctly will fix the issue.
Ron


----------

